# do i need a new ecu?



## thatkid105 (Dec 3, 2010)

Hey guys here's my problem i have a 1988 300zx n/a with around 180000 miles, the car runs good well ran good until the other day, the car wont run correctly, it starts up fine for about two seconds then it idles rough for maybe another few seconds and then it finally gets down to about 4-500 rmps and dies. my mechanic ran the codes and he puled code 13 water temp sensor, 23 idle switch circuit, 35 exhaust gas temp sensor or circuit?, and 42 fuel temp sensor or circuit. it will run fine if i leave it alone for a while but only for literally mere minutes then back to what it was doing before. can anyone help, i can get a used ecu from pick and pull for 50 bucks and since i'm short on cash i don't want to bring it to a specialized mechanic. any input would be great.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

All those sensors can be checked with a basic ohm meter.

XenonZ31 Sensor Information - has specs for the head temp sender and idle switch.

Fuel temp sender likely has a corroded connector. Its in the side of the pressure regulator. Unplug it and check the spade terminal for corrosion. Evey Z I've owned has needed either the sensor or the connector repaired.

If they all check out ok, then you may have damaged wiring or a faulty ecu.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

idle switch circuit is most likely just the adjustment of the throttle position switch.

exhaust gas sensor is your O2 sensor. should probably replace it.

It's very unlikely it's your ECU.


----------

